# sweet gum balls



## Greg (Nov 14, 2002)

Has anyone tired the injections to prevent sweet gums from producing the balls??? Sounds like a great product, I don't know anyone who wants those balls all over the yard.
Greg


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 14, 2002)

All I've heard of are spray products; florel and different NAA lables. Timing is critcal, windows are narrow.

Any of these products are crop thinning agents, they will not eradicate fruit.

As with any pesticide; read the label for, it is the law.


----------



## Stump Man (Nov 14, 2002)

We used to spray apple trees with a acid type crop reducer but used it stronger and there were no apples, timing is very important, but worked great. I can check to see what we used. make sure to completely clean spray tank after use.
Steve


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 16, 2002)

NAA is Napthalean Acidic Acid


----------



## Rich (Nov 17, 2002)

there is a new florell injection, it does work from the people that I have talked to who have used it. I have not personally used it.
I do know that most tree companies in my area do not spray because of the potnetial damage it can cause to houses and cars.
I would no thave a problem spaying as long as the applicator is careful.
Rich


----------



## Team D (Nov 20, 2002)

Can I assume this treatment is by the maker of florel or is it made by someone else? This sounds like a gret idea for some mulberry trees if it works.
Steve


----------



## TREETX (Nov 20, 2002)

Stihl makes products that can take care of fruiting mulberries


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 20, 2002)

A followup treatment by Rayco is highly recomended after the Stihl treatment to prevent basal regeneration


----------

